# اسطوانة تعلم اوتوكاد 2010 بالعربى من البداية الى الاحتراف وبروابط تدعم الاستئناف



## mzizoo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*






اقدم هذه الهدية الى اعضاء وزوار هذا الصرح العظيم

اسطوانة لشرح اوتوكاد 2010

الشرح باللغة العربية من البداية حتى الاحتراف










برنامج اوتوكاد من اعظم البرامج الهندسية المستخدمة فى 

عصرنا الحالى فهى توفر الوقت والجهد فى عمليات الرسم


* مقدمة عن الاتوكاد AutoCAD 2010
* التعرف على واجهة التطبيق أو الـ Interface الخاص باتوكاد AutoCAD 2010
* شرح للـ Access Common Tools بما تحتويه من أوامر new drawing – new sheet set – open – save – export – drawing utilities
* التعرف على الـ Standard Bar بما يحتويه من أوامر
* شرح الـ Object Snap بما تحتويه من أوامرNew – open – cut – paste – copy – undo – rendo – pan – zoom – match – properties – block editor – properties design center – tool palettes windows
* end point – mid point – center – quadrant – intersection
*شرح لكيفية رسم الخطوط prependiclar – parallel – extension
* شرح لكيفية استخدام الـ Temporary track point
* التعرف على كيفية استخدام االادوات المساعدة الـ Snap والـ Grid

محتويات الأسطوانة الثانية لتعليم اتوكاد AutoCAD 2010 ثنائي الأبعاد

تشرح خصائص الأشكال والأجسام مثل الألوان ونوع الخطوط وسمكها وكيفية التعامل مع الأشكال المرسومة مثل الشرح الكامل لكيفية إجراء التعديلات على الأشكال باستخدام أوامر النسخ والتحريك والمسح والتدوير وكيفية إنشاء مصفوفة الأشكال بالإضافة إلى خيارات رسم الأشكال المتقدمة مثل الخط المضلع وكيانات الرسم المتقدمة وخطوط الإنشاء وغيرها، وكيفية الاختيار السريع والحصول على معلومات من خلال الأوامر المختلفة وخيارات التعامل مع النصوص والبحث والاستبدال داخل النصوص وكيفية تنظيم الرسم داخل الكتل وإدراج ملفات خارجية

* التعرف على انواع الاحداثيات وطرق ادخالها ببرنامج الاتوكاد AutoCAD 2010
* شرح لجميع اوامر الرسم أو الـ Draw بما يحتوية من Tools – line – construction line – poly line – polygon rectangle arc – circle – revision cloud – spline – ellipse – ellipse arc
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Block
* شرح لمجموعة أخرى من أوامر الـ Drew وهي Ray – donut – wipe out – multi line
* شرح للأمر Quick Selection
* شرح لكيفية التعامل مع النصوص أو الـ Text
* وكيفية التعديل بها وضبط الـ Style الخاصة بها
* وكذلك استخدام الأمر Multi Line Text
* شرح لكيفية البحث والاستبدال داخل الاتوكاد AutoCAD 2010 باستخدام Find & Replace
* التعرف على كيفية اضافة الابعاد أو Dimension بما يحتوية من أوامر Line dimension – aligned dimension – diameter – angular dimension – base line – dimension – continuous dimension – leader
* التعرف على الـ Quick Dimension وكيفية أستخدامه
* التعرف على الـ Hatch وكيفية استخدامه

محتويات الأسطوانة الثالثة لتعليم اتوكاد AutoCAD 2010 ثنائي الأبعاد

تشرح كيفية تنظيم الرسم في طبقات والتعرف على مدير الطبقات وإخفاء الأشكال في الطبقات وإقفال الطبقات وتغيير لونها والتحكم في طباعتها وتشرح الأسطوانة كذلك إضافة السمات والتعرف عليها وتغيير خصائصها والتعرف على محرر السمات المتقدمة ومدير سمات الكتل والتعرف على المراجع الخارجية وكيفية إدراج مراجع خارجية داخل ملف الرسم على الأبعاد وكيفية إضافة الأبعاد للرسم الهندسي مثل البعد الخطي والمائل والمستمر والبعد وأنماط الأبعاد والبعد المرتبط وكيفية إدراج الصور داخل الاوتوكاد AutoCAD والتعامل مع مدير الصور وكيفية طباعة ملف من داخل الاتوكاد AutoCAD والتعرف على نافذة الطباعة ومفهوم حيز الورقة وحيز الرسم وأنماط الطباعة ومدير الطباعة وكيفية طباعة جداول الأنماط وإعداد الصفحة للطباعة وكيفية نشر الرسومات الهندسية على الإنترنت

* شرح لمجموعة الاوامر الخاصة بالـ Modify وهي Erase – copy – mirror – mirror text – offset array – move – rotate – scale – stretch trim – chamfer – fillet breakat at point – break – join – divide – d point – distance arc
* شرح لمجموعة الأوامر الخاصة بالـ Format وهي Color – line type – line type scale – multi line style – multi line edit – text style – point style
* التعرف على كيفية اضافة الـ Attributes وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها
* شرح للـ Layers وكيفية التعامل معها وجميع الأوامر ألخاصة بها
* شرح لكيفية استخدام الـ Xref وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها أو الـ External Reference
* شرح للـ Plotting وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها بما يحتوية من Plotter m- Plot styles – Plot Style Table
* شرح للأدوات المستخدمة في التعامل مع الأنترنت
* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للوصول لمستوى الاحتراف

محتويات الأسطوانة الرابعة لتعليم اوتوكاد AutoCAD ثلاثي الأبعاد

تحتوي على مقدمة عن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد وكيفية تحويل رسم ثنائي الأبعاد إلى رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد والتعرف على خاصية الكثافة وتحديد الارتفاع ومعاينة الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد وتحديد المعاينة وكيفية عمل تظليل للرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد والتعرف على الأنماط المختلفة للتظليل وكيفية استخدام المشاهد والتعامل مع نظام إحداثيات المستخدم ورسم الأسطح ثلاثية الأبعاد البسيطة والمعقدة

كما تشرح العمليات ثلاثية الأبعاد مثل التدوير والانعكاس والمصفوفة وكيفية رسم المجسمات البسيطة مثل الأسطوانات والمخاريط والكرات والمكعبات والمجسمات المعقدة وتكوين مجسمات من مجسمات أخرى وتحرير المجسمات وكيفية دمج أكثر من مجسم داخل مجسم آخر وإيجاد المجسم الناتج عن تقاطع مجسمين وكيفية تحرير الأوجه والجوانب وكيفية التشكيل واستخدام المواد ووضع خلفية للشكل والتحكم في مصادر الضوء وإضافة تسليط الضوء وكيفية إضافة مناظر طبيعة للرسم، كما تحتوي الأسطوانة على العديد من الأمثلة التطبيقية

* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للوصول لمستوى الاحتراف
* مقدمة عن الـ autocad 3D
* التعرف على الـ View Ports وكيفية ضبطها
* التعرف على الـ UCS وكيفية ضبطها
* التعرف على كيفية تحويل التو دي إلى ثري دي بأستخدام الـ Thickness Elev
* شرح تفصيلي للأمر V Point
* شرح لمجموعة الأدوات الخاصة بطرق العرض وهي 3D Orbit – 3D Continuous Orbit – Swivel Camera – 3D Clip
* التعرف على أوامر الـ Solid Editing وهي Fillet – Union – Intersect – Extrude Face – Taper Faces – Copy Faces – Color Faces – Shell
* شرح للأدوات الخاصة برسم الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد وهي Wedge – Pyramid – Cone – Sphere – Dome – Torus
* شرح لكيفية انشاء اشكال معقدة عن طريق ضبط الـInter Surf باستخدام الاوامر Tab Surf – Rule Surf
*شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالتعديل وهي Rotate 3D – Extrude – Revolve – Subtract – Intersection – Slice – Section – Move
* التعرف على كيفية معاينة الرسم باستخدام الامر 3D VIEW
* التعرف على العمليات الخاصة بالـ 3D وهي 3D Array – Mirror 3D
*شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Render وكيفية ضبطها
شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Material وكيفية ضبطها
*شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Light وكيفية ضبطها
* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للـautocad 3D





 





الاسطوانة عبارة عن 4 جيجا

مقسمة على 20 رابط كل رابط 200 ميجا

مرفوعة على موقع يدعم الاستئناف

وسريع جداااااااااااااااااااا

الدليل














http://www.seedfly.com/b1vhed1ih933

http://www.seedfly.com/1afzx1g0khma

http://www.seedfly.com/akf98suq7lg1

http://www.seedfly.com/08i1b6pwuza4

http://www.seedfly.com/ut8hp1w83ayf

http://www.seedfly.com/k63fgmxqa1ss

http://www.seedfly.com/o5v9n4zzc17k

http://www.seedfly.com/6lu7mwi2kwtt

http://www.seedfly.com/rvjcwaf2tk7p

http://www.seedfly.com/du9sfp9kvs0l

http://www.seedfly.com/kokw6sm25445

http://www.seedfly.com/ky7nnfyuhm5b

http://www.seedfly.com/52jx1iwbr83p

http://www.seedfly.com/0alhx899i70d

http://www.seedfly.com/m3sr85msiixw

http://www.seedfly.com/81mlljskkdld

http://www.seedfly.com/8867hs8u4hwz

http://www.seedfly.com/oamehno4a6lh

http://www.seedfly.com/rdjh4yzql4iu

http://www.seedfly.com/9aasbr2yqykb











:13: *​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاااااااك الله خيرا ، جاااري التحميل .


----------



## mzizoo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى على ردك المميز واتمنى لك المنفعة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا


بارك الله فيك ............


----------



## هانى عصمت (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mzizoo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوانى على الردود المميزة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## موسي الكردي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## xxxf (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررر اخوى على مجهودك الرائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى


----------



## xxxf (16 ديسمبر 2010)

نزلت كل الروابط بس الضغط 
مش راضى ينفك اعمل ايه.......؟  وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa1006 (12 يناير 2011)

* جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## esam_mohamed (13 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبوبكر بخيت (13 يناير 2011)

أشكر الجميع على المساهمات القيمة


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (19 يناير 2011)

> This direct link will be available for your IP next 8 hours


 
شكرا


----------



## bboumediene (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esam_mohamed (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## لورنا2011 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المستحيل (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng_haz (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
بالتوفيق ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## mzizoo (16 مارس 2011)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم القيمة


----------



## stevel-eng (18 مارس 2011)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا
نتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## mzizoo (18 مارس 2011)

منورين الموضوع


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mzizoo (18 مارس 2011)

*منورين الموضوع بردودكم القيمة*


----------



## العبقرية (19 مارس 2011)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم 
جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لى طلب اخى الكريم وهى رفعه على سيرفر الميديا فير فهو افضل كثير جدا ولا يوجد انتظار ربع ساعة بين كل تحميل وشكر


----------



## mzizoo (19 مارس 2011)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم القيمة


----------



## محمدمزهري (19 مارس 2011)

اعجبنا تقريبا ولكن لم نرى منه شيئا


----------



## mzizoo (20 مارس 2011)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزة


----------



## boushy (13 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mzizoo (23 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك اخى على ردك المميز واتمنى لك المنفعة*


----------



## جمعة طلبة (23 مايو 2011)

والله التحميل ده شكله مسئلة حظ


----------



## حسين محمد السيد (24 مايو 2011)

وفقك اللة يااخى الكريم حقيقى موضوع مميز


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (24 مايو 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا


بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## الراجية2 (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابورنيم (24 مايو 2011)

جزاااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## ayman mandour (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن اعادة رفع الموضوع بروابط الميديا فاير او الميجا ابلود او اى فيل
علشان سيد فايل مش شغال كويس
مشكور


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن اعادة رفع الموضوع بروابط الميديا فاير او الميجا ابلود او اى فيل
علشان سيد فايل مش شغال كويس
مشكور


----------



## mzizoo (13 يوليو 2011)

*منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزة*


----------



## mzizoo (16 يوليو 2011)

هانى عصمت قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


*اشكرك اخى على ردك المميز واتمنى لك المنفعة*


----------



## mzizoo (30 يوليو 2011)

*منور الموضوع بردك المميز*


----------



## 25290 (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااا
ولكن الرابط الثانى part 2 مش شغال لرجو اعادة رفعه 
وكل عام وانتم بخيييييييييييييير


----------



## mzizoo (2 أغسطس 2011)

*منور الموضوع بردك المميز*


----------



## الفاتح نورى (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الاسطوانة الرائعة
نتمنى لو يعاد رفع الاسطوانة مرة اخرى --لان بعض الملفات لم تعد موجودة على السريفر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الللله خيرا ولكن الجزء الثاني لا يعمل
Error happened when generating Download Link.
Please try again or Contact administrator.
(ERROR:no_file[/COLOR])


----------



## madaa16 (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## mohamed msa (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mzizoo (20 أغسطس 2011)

*منور الموضوع بردك المميز*


----------



## carcaroollpp (27 أغسطس 2011)

رابطة الملف الثاني لا تعمل ارحو الافاده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## haval khello (9 سبتمبر 2011)

عم ادخل ع الموقع بس ما عم ينزل معي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yasserabostat (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## fathey naeem (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## madhima1 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اكتر من رابط لا يعمل ايه الحل دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mouadbud (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=231566#ixzz1e3Bw1yxI

​اعمل لدنياك كانك تعيش مخلدا واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا


----------



## ali.r.m (16 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم مجهودكم العظيم وبرك الله فيكم


----------



## mokh (18 فبراير 2012)

الناس اللى بتقول شكرا دى بتقول ازاى 
انا كل ما ادخل مش عارف احمل الملفات
برجاء تعديل الروابط


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2 (20 أبريل 2012)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك لكن انا لم استطع التحميل من الروابط الموجودة ، ممكن تتفضل بالمساعدة عن كيفية التحميل من هذه الروابط


----------



## en.tarik (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## en.tarik (20 أبريل 2012)

شو بتنصحوني اذا بدي اختص بالات الحقن ويا ترى في برنامج مختص بتصميم القوالب البلاستيكية


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## معمر السمومي (15 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​
​


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (16 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لـــــــــــك
*


----------



## sorea (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engnralmatari (13 يونيو 2013)

سلام عليكم انا جديد بس بدي احمل الروابط بعد فتحهن ما بيضهرش لي الرابط ليييش بتضهر لي صفحه رياضيه


----------



## محمد محمود الخاني (13 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الرابط مش شغال بيفتح موقع رياضي:72:


----------



## Iwant2C (20 يوليو 2013)

who can upload these links 
with thanks


----------



## body55 (1 أغسطس 2013)

الكريم وبارك الله بجهودك
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Abdo Essam (1 أغسطس 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## فضل7 (15 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## jameel alkaisi (15 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​ قبل التحميل لمن هذا الشرح؟


----------



## مستعين بالحق (18 يوليو 2014)

يا أخي ألف مليون شكر....... بس وين الروابط !!!
أتمنى أن يكون هناك رد إيجابي.


----------



## honosh2008 (18 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engineer (18 يوليو 2014)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

